# Lake Coe



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of this lake? I went to fishing buddy and they dont have this lake on their Reports page. Did a search on here and came up empty. Curious if there is fish in it. I believe it is just south of Stump.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

fish must be biting there?? it is south of warwick and east of new rockford along hwy 15 google it it comes right up. a guy hit a pressure ridge down there this winter and went through with his truck.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

My buddy and I are trying different locations this weekend and I am trying to gather information. Are they biting? 
We are also going to try North Washington, HorseShoe and a couple other pot holes. Its going to be a coyote/fishing combo pack. 
Have heard bad reports on the coyote thread so we figured we would bring the fishing gear too.

What are the ice conditions otherwise in this area? should I be leery of driving my truck on lakes in that area?


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have NEVER seen a fisherman on either washington or horseshoe lake!! No idea if there are fish in em or not. I have no idea about the ice condition I dont ice fish. Heard alot of people are doing well on Devils Lake though. They are driving around alot out there. Woodlake is also in that area might be a place to check out.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. No need to waste time on fishless lakes... I have heard good things about devils, but have no clue were on the lake people are talking. I have walleye fished over the summer and that lake is too big to start guessing.

e'll have to attempt wood lake. I did some searching on the guy the went through on Coe. Sad story, makes it out of the truck only to make it to the bank and freeze. Do you happen to know if there is still that pressure ridge? In the news article, they said there was 5ft of open water on the presure ridge.

I'll report back on how we do.

Thanks for your help Coyote.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

No idea if it is still there. havn't drove by the lake for quite a while.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Fishing wasnt so hot and everything in the area was brown. Bad and Bad. There are some massive pressure ridges on the lake.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

which lake did ya end up going on?


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Only ended up on Coe. Left Fargo around 10:00 and got up there a little after 12:30. There weren't any tracks out on the main lake. I don't know if the front messed with the fish. We ended up pulling half dozen perch out in about 6 hrs. I'm chalking it up to a learning experience.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Probly was the weather that screwed things up!! I talked to a guy that fishes on devils lake every weekend and he said it was tough fishing there this weekend also.


----------

